# This is a real OOPS!



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

http://industrialscenery.blogs...athtub-gondolas.html 

Check the last two photos at the bottom of the page!


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

it happens .. more often than what a person thinks ... good thing they were captured here ..
good advise on the double ended rollover coupler behind the loco !


----------



## rrman987 (Aug 29, 2021)

In words of Ricki Ricardo:
"Conductor/dispatch/loading terminal manager, you got some 'plainin to do"


----------



## RedManBlueState (Jan 9, 2013)

That'll buff right out, I'm sure.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

And we thought WE had problems with derailments in tight quarters!!


----------

